# Il Green Pass anche per lavorare. Altrimenti...



## admin (21 Luglio 2021)

Come riportato trionfalmente da Repubblica in edicola, a caratteri cubitali, si va verso l'obbligo del Green Pass anche per lavorare. Confindustria è pronta a chiedere il possesso del certificato per i lavoratori che devono accedere agli uffici o alle fabbriche. In caso contrario, cambio di mansione o sospensione dello stipendio


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2021)

Taaacccccccccccc come anticipato da mesi, quando vi dicevamo che il vaccino sarebbe diventato obbligatorio a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

questa fa ridere veramente, non perchè lo faccia solo l'Arabia Saudita (del resto il ticket mondiali deve pur proseguire) bensì in quanto le aziende del circuito Confindustria non hanno MAI chiuso.
famoso infatti il periodo della valle bergamasca 2020 dove l'Italia veniva chiusa come primo paese al mondo e loro tranquillamente che andavano nelle fabbriche.
"Confindustria non si ferma" e via ai video in inglese per tranquillizzare.
"attività essenziali"

sono le PMI ad aver subito, non loro.
tranquilli che le vostre super mega iper produzioni non verranno bloccate, non c'è bisogno di fantasticare


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385657 ha scritto:


> questa fa ridere veramente, non perchè lo faccia solo l'Arabia Saudita (del resto il ticket mondiali deve pur proseguire) bensì in quanto le aziende del circuito Confindustria non hanno MAI chiuso.
> famoso infatti il periodo della valle bergamasca dove l'Italia veniva chiusa e loro tranquillamente che andavano nelle fabbriche.
> "Confindustria non si ferma" e via ai video in inglese per tranquillizzare.
> 
> sono le PMI ad aver subito, non loro.



È pazzesca sta cosa veramente, ci vuole la faccia come cul... Da parte di Confindustria per fare certe cose dopo aver passato la fase critica della pandemia a cercare di fregarsene per non perdere soldi.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385647 ha scritto:


> Come riportato trionfalmente da Repubblica in edicola, a caratteri cubitali, si va verso l'obbligo del Green Pass anche per lavorare. Confindustria è pronta a chiedere il possesso del certificato per i lavoratori che devono accedere agli uffici o alle fabbriche. In caso contrario, cambio di mansione o sospensione dello stipendio



Scontatissimo, ma abbastanza stucchevole.

Non pensavo arrivassero ad imporlo con il lavoro.

Mi aspettavo si limitassero all' intrattenimento.

Ci manca solo che arrivino ai supermercati.

Ad ogni modo, ce la vedo proprio tutte le attività a controllare che chi entra abbia il Green Pass.

Cosi come ce li vedo i Carabinieri che vanno a vedere ai tavolini del bar se la gente è vaccinata


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

in Spagna la Corte Costituzionale ha dichiarato incostituzionale il lockdown precedente perchè non passato dal parlamento e tutte le sanzioni sono state annullate.
forse sarebbe il caso che i pariruolo dormienti italiani si diano una svegliata, qua si degenera.
va bene che vengano piazzati dai politici ma c'è un limite alla decenza
quelli che facevano i girotondi quando Berlusconi voleva fare la repubblica presidenziale, il pericolo...


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385647 ha scritto:


> Come riportato trionfalmente da Repubblica in edicola, a caratteri cubitali, si va verso l'obbligo del Green Pass anche per lavorare. Confindustria è pronta a chiedere il possesso del certificato per i lavoratori che devono accedere agli uffici o alle fabbriche. In caso contrario, cambio di mansione o sospensione dello stipendio



Premessa: ho già il Greenpass. 
Trovo queste delle decisioni inutili e controproducenti. O siamo una democrazia o non lo siamo.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Mamma mia sempre peggio&#8230;
Finirà male..


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2385684 ha scritto:


> Premessa: ho già il Greenpass.
> Trovo queste delle decisioni inutili e controproducenti. O siamo una democrazia o non lo siamo.



Vogliono che sta ciofeca di vaccino (sono vaccinato con doppia dose) sia obbligatorio? Perfetto, lo stato si faccia carico di ogni tipo di responsabilità derivante da tale obbligo e non si permettano mai più solo di pensare a possibili restrizioni!


----------



## Marilson (21 Luglio 2021)

diciamo che e' giusto cosi. Per gli italiani e' comprovato che ci vuole il bastone (che in realta', segretamente, anche piace).


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2021)

Marilson;2385693 ha scritto:


> diciamo che e' giusto cosi. Per gli italiani e' comprovato che ci vuole il bastone (che in realta', segretamente, anche piace).



E' giusto e sbagliato allo stesso tempo.

Io capisco chi davvero ha una paura atroce, va beh, son cose che non si comandano le emozioni.

Ma per Dio, 5 milioni di over 50, son davvero troppi.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Marilson;2385693 ha scritto:


> diciamo che e' giusto cosi. Per gli italiani e' comprovato che ci vuole il bastone (che in realta', segretamente, anche piace).



Ma giusto cosa…
Basta qualcuno che fa ricorso e cade tutta sta pagliacciata


----------



## Marilson (21 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385697 ha scritto:


> 5 milioni di over 50, son davvero troppi.



per quelli ci vuole un bastone di quelli rinforzati in acciaio, di quelli grossi.


----------



## Manue (21 Luglio 2021)

Marilson;2385693 ha scritto:


> diciamo che e' giusto cosi. Per gli italiani e' comprovato che ci vuole il bastone (che in realta', segretamente, anche piace).



Perché é giusto?


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Voglio vedere la mia azienda che mi sospende XD.... vuol dire che lavorerò da casa... 
se fanno sta cosa le aziende andranno al collasso..

E' terrorismo mediatico... mi metto con i popcorn voglio vedere se arrivano a tanto!


----------



## mil77 (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385708 ha scritto:


> Ma giusto cosa&#8230;
> Basta qualcuno che fa ricorso e cade tutta sta pagliacciata



Obbligatorio x lavorare non lo faranno mai. Verosimilmente lasceranno la possibilità di scegliere ad ogni singolo datore di lavoro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385723 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere la mia azienda che mi sospende XD.... vuol dire che lavorerò da casa...
> se fanno sta cosa le aziende andranno al collasso..
> 
> E' terrorismo mediatico... mi metto con i popcorn voglio vedere se arrivano a tanto!



C'è da dire che chi all'interno dell'attuale maggioranza dovrebbe opporsi a queste porcherie fa un po' la voce grossa all'inizio, ma poi si adegua sempre vigliaccamente dopo qualche riunione.
In questo modo tutto è possibile, specie se poi gli stessi alleati dichiarano guerra all'unico partito di opposizione oggi in Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2385727 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che chi all'interno dell'attuale maggioranza dovrebbe opporsi a queste porcherie fa un po' la voce grossa all'inizio, ma poi si adegua sempre vigliaccamente dopo qualche riunione.
> In questo modo tutto è possibile, specie se poi gli stessi alleati dichiarano guerra all'unico partito di opposizione oggi in Italia.



Beh, ma era chiaro quando è stato messo Draghi.

I politicanti salvano la faccia e i voti, in più si spartiscono un pò tutti i soldi del recovery found.

Tutti felici.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385723 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere la mia azienda che mi sospende XD.... vuol dire che lavorerò da casa...
> se fanno sta cosa le aziende andranno al collasso..
> 
> E' terrorismo mediatico... mi metto con i popcorn voglio vedere se arrivano a tanto!



anche io ho pensato a questa cosa...hanno poco da fare la voce grossa

se in un azienda con 50 operai 40 non hanno il green pass che fa fallisce?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385657 ha scritto:


> questa fa ridere veramente, non perchè lo faccia solo l'Arabia Saudita (del resto il ticket mondiali deve pur proseguire) bensì in quanto le aziende del circuito Confindustria non hanno MAI chiuso.
> famoso infatti il periodo della valle bergamasca 2020 dove l'Italia veniva chiusa come primo paese al mondo e loro tranquillamente che andavano nelle fabbriche.
> "Confindustria non si ferma" e via ai video in inglese per tranquillizzare.
> "attività essenziali"
> ...



straquoto


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2385725 ha scritto:


> Obbligatorio x lavorare non lo faranno mai. Verosimilmente lasceranno la possibilità di scegliere ad ogni singolo datore di lavoro



Qua stiamo andando alla follia 
Certe cose sono ridicole solo a pensarle


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2385727 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che chi all'interno dell'attuale maggioranza dovrebbe opporsi a queste porcherie fa un po' la voce grossa all'inizio, ma poi si adegua sempre vigliaccamente dopo qualche riunione.
> In questo modo tutto è possibile, specie se poi gli stessi alleati dichiarano guerra all'unico partito di opposizione oggi in Italia.



sta a noi fare opposizione e scendere per strada e far vedere quanta gente si oppone a questa legge liberticida...e spingere l'opposizione a prendere le nostre difese... se stiamo zitti e buoni allora si che ci possono fare tutto..


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385731 ha scritto:


> Beh, ma era chiaro quando è stato messo Draghi.
> 
> I politicanti salvano la faccia e i voti, in più si spartiscono un pò tutti i soldi del recovery found.
> 
> Tutti felici.


Tristemente vero….


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385739 ha scritto:


> sta a noi fare opposizione e scendere per strada e far vedere quanta gente si oppone a questa legge liberticida...e spingere l'opposizione a prendere le nostre difese... se stiamo zitti e buoni allora si che ci possono fare tutto..



Ma secondo voi i tribunali permetterebbero una cosa così? 
Questo è il classico terrorismo mediatico becero che da 1 anno e mezzo si accompagna a questa pandemia&#8230;


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385739 ha scritto:


> sta a noi fare opposizione e scendere per strada e far vedere quanta gente si oppone a questa legge liberticida...e spingere l'opposizione a prendere le nostre difese... se stiamo zitti e buoni allora si che ci possono fare tutto..



Non siamo mica in Francia,dove le persone giustamente sono scese in piazza dopo la minkiata detta da macron.

Qui invece possono farci tutto,ovviamente anche senza l'utilizzo della vasellina.
Ovviamente non vale per questo aborto di green pass,voglio proprio vederli mentre tenteranno di renderlo obbligatorio 
Milioni di ricorsi e controricorsi neanche quotati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2385735 ha scritto:


> anche io ho pensato a questa cosa...hanno poco da fare la voce grossa
> 
> se in un azienda con 50 operai 40 non hanno il green pass che fa fallisce?



glielo fan fare, dammi retta nelle aziende se il capo dice di vaccinarsi tutti si vaccinano.
se ne rimane fuori uno lo fan fuori senza problemi.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385723 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere la mia azienda che mi sospende XD.... vuol dire che lavorerò da casa...
> se fanno sta cosa le aziende andranno al collasso..
> 
> E' terrorismo mediatico... mi metto con i popcorn voglio vedere se arrivano a tanto!



Già ci siamo dentro con tutte le scarpe. Se sei del personale socio sanitario o farmacista e non ti vaccini, vai a casa. Ci mettono un atto ad estenderlo a tutte le categorie. Ma era scontato fin dall’inizio, come sempre sostenuto.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2021)

Comunque più passano gli anni, più guardo gli eventi, e più penso che in realtà i famosi cattivi in realtà non erano così cattivi ed i famosi buoni in realtà non sono così buoni.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385747 ha scritto:


> Già ci siamo dentro con tutte le scarpe. Se sei del personale socio sanitario o farmacista e non ti vaccini, vai a casa. Ci mettono un atto ad estenderlo a tutte le categorie. Ma era scontato fin dall&#8217;inizio, come sempre sostenuto.



gia il 118 sono a corto di volontari... e già dicevano che il sistema sanitario era al collasso...allora siamo masochisti... poi c'è scritto anche sul bugiardino il vaccino non previene la malattia ma ne attenua i sintomi...

quindi tutto questo accanimento per i non vaccinati non lo capisco...tu sei vaccinato? bene! io non mi voglio vaccinare ***** miei... tanto il virus gira lo stesso anche se sei vaccinato...

poi sembra che questo vaccino te lo vogliono ficcare in gola...

secondo me se facevano una campagna non obbligatoria con il vaccino a pagamento avrebbero avuto risultati di copertura maggiori


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2021)

Ma allora cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che se ci sono troppi non vaccinati, il virus circola ed è libero di mutare fino a rendere vani gli sforzi fatti? 

Già con la variante Delta c'erano quasi riusciti.

Fate questo maledetto vaccino e muti. Sti parassati pensano sempre solo a se stessi, senza guardare il bene collettivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2385725 ha scritto:


> Obbligatorio x lavorare non lo faranno mai. Verosimilmente lasceranno la possibilità di scegliere ad ogni singolo datore di lavoro



Io sono stato praticamente obbligato, come tutti quelli che lavorano nella sanità.
Diciamola tutta.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2385762 ha scritto:


> *Ma allora cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che se ci sono troppi non vaccinati, il virus circola ed è libero di mutare fino a rendere vani gli sforzi fatti? *



Ti rispondo io: no, è un concetto complicato e tu non puoi pretendere che tutti capiscano le dimensioni del rischio, persino chi lo fa di mestiere non sa esattamente cosa accadrà, figurati noi comuni mortali.

Però non puoi nemmeno mettere forzature ridicole, è tutto un casino.

Siamo su confine labilissimo tra etica / responsabilità individuale , non so che dire.

Di base la penso come te, ma non puoi ignorare le sfumature.


----------



## varvez (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2385762 ha scritto:


> Ma allora cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che se ci sono troppi non vaccinati, il virus circola ed è libero di mutare fino a rendere vani gli sforzi fatti?
> 
> Già con la variante Delta c'erano quasi riusciti.
> 
> Fate questo maledetto vaccino e muti. Sti parassati pensano sempre solo a se stessi, senza guardare il bene collettivo.



Buongiorno, sono un parassita. Lavoratore dipendente, fascia d'età praticamente esclusa da possibilità di ospedalizzazione e/o morte causa COVID. 


Desidera?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385738 ha scritto:


> Qua stiamo andando alla follia
> Certe cose sono ridicole solo a pensarle



Edo, buongiorno...
Tuo padre non è stato costretto a vaccinarsi?


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

[MENTION=3659]Devil man[/MENTION] la devi smettere con le parole censurate. Alla prossima ban


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2385762 ha scritto:


> Ma allora cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che se ci sono troppi non vaccinati, il virus circola ed è libero di mutare fino a rendere vani gli sforzi fatti?
> 
> Già con la variante Delta c'erano quasi riusciti.
> 
> Fate questo maledetto vaccino e muti. Sti parassati pensano sempre solo a se stessi, senza guardare il bene collettivo.



Il virus non circola comunque?


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2385762 ha scritto:


> Ma allora cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che se ci sono troppi non vaccinati, il virus circola ed è libero di mutare fino a rendere vani gli sforzi fatti?
> 
> Già con la variante Delta c'erano quasi riusciti.
> 
> Fate questo maledetto vaccino e muti. Sti parassati pensano sempre solo a se stessi, senza guardare il bene collettivo.


Ma stacce te muto


----------



## mil77 (21 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2385767 ha scritto:


> Io sono stato praticamente obbligato, come tutti quelli che lavorano nella sanità.
> Diciamola tutta.



La sanità è un conto, il lavoro privato un altro. Più facile che venga stabilita la responsabilità economica di chi non si vaccina, come vogliono fare anche nel calcio


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385750 ha scritto:


> Comunque più passano gli anni, più guardo gli eventi, e più penso che in realtà i famosi cattivi in realtà non erano così cattivi ed i famosi buoni in realtà non sono così buoni.



se ho capito cosa intendi, penso anche io la stessa cosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2385762 ha scritto:


> Ma allora cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che se ci sono troppi non vaccinati, il virus circola ed è libero di mutare fino a rendere vani gli sforzi fatti?
> 
> Già con la variante Delta c'erano quasi riusciti.
> 
> *Fate questo maledetto vaccino e muti. Sti parassati pensano sempre solo a se stessi, senza guardare il bene collettivo*.



Abbiamo scovato un altro virologo 
Fatti tu il vaccino e stai muto,che fin quando non sarà obbligatorio le persone potranno scegliere LIBERAMENTE se farsi inoculare il siero oppure no.

Ma guarda un pò se uno deve sentirsi tirare dalla giacchetta da questi nuovi aspiranti delle SS


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385773 ha scritto:


> come ha detto il massimo consigliere scientifico britannico il 60% dei ricoverati per covid ha già avuto la doppia dose ora ha ritrattato e detto 40% quindi visto che l'Inghilterra si vantava di aver avuto una copertura vaccinale del 90% mi spieghi ora cosa ***** serve vaccinarsi e rischiare di avere dei danni collaterali oppure la morte ???
> 
> lo sai quando ti vaccini potresti anche essere tu portatore del virus??



Beh però nonostante il numero ormai altissimo dei contagiati (praticamente siamo di nuovo ai numeri dello scorso inverno) le morti e le ospedalizzazioni sono drasticamente diminuite. Ciò indica che i vaccini fanno il loro dovere. Poi chiaro che non c'è il rischio zero. Ma l'obiettivo era questo, allentare definitivamente la pressione sul sistema sanitario.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2385780 ha scritto:


> La sanità è un conto, il lavoro privato un altro. Più facile che venga stabilita la responsabilità economica di chi non si vaccina, come vogliono fare anche nel calcio



Non sarebbe stupidissimo.

Non ti vuoi vaccinare? 

Le decine di migliaia di euro che costa una terapia intensiva a noi tassati, dai un contributo ( senza rovinare la gente, roba tipo 2.000 / 3.000 euro, non oltre)


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385786 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe stupidissimo.
> 
> Non ti vuoi vaccinare?
> 
> Le decine di migliaia di euro che costa una terapia intensiva a noi tassati, dai un contributo ( senza rovinare la gente, roba tipo 2.000 / 3.000 euro, non oltre)



oppure invece di far cadere i ponti o di trovarti in una crisi sanitaria con poche terapie intensive... usi i soldi delle TASSE per aumentare gli spazi invece di spendere i soldi in vacanze o in rolex o in AIR FORCE ONE


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2385770 ha scritto:


> Edo, buongiorno...
> Tuo padre non è stato costretto a vaccinarsi?



Ciao Peppe!!
Si praticamente ma lo avrebbe fatto comunque. C’è da dire che lui e il suo staff sono stati i primi a vaccinarsi (gennaio) e all’epoca non si capiva bene il da farsi e qualcuno si è rifiutato ma poco dopo cominciavano già a parlare di sospensioni varie…


----------



## mil77 (21 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385786 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe stupidissimo.
> 
> Non ti vuoi vaccinare?
> 
> Le decine di migliaia di euro che costa una terapia intensiva a noi tassati, dai un contributo ( senza rovinare la gente, roba tipo 2.000 / 3.000 euro, non oltre)



Ma anche non terapie intensive. Adesso gli esami post covid anche x chi ha avuto sintomi lievi sono gratuiti. X chi non si vaccina, posto che lo stato mette a disposizione il vaccino gratuito, dovranno essere a pagamento. Ognuno è libero di fare la scelta che vuole ma poi deve assumersene le responsabilità


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385657 ha scritto:


> questa fa ridere veramente, non perchè lo faccia solo l'Arabia Saudita (del resto il ticket mondiali deve pur proseguire) bensì in quanto le aziende del circuito Confindustria non hanno MAI chiuso.
> famoso infatti il periodo della valle bergamasca 2020 dove l'Italia veniva chiusa come primo paese al mondo e loro tranquillamente che andavano nelle fabbriche.
> "Confindustria non si ferma" e via ai video in inglese per tranquillizzare.
> "attività essenziali"
> ...



Ma se si bloccano i piccoli, la gente non consuma e anche le aziende medie ne risentono.
Quindi danno la loro spinta affichè tutto si risolva, una volta per tutte.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2021)

So di avere opinione impopolare, ma degli italiani non ci si può fidare.
L'unico modo per scongiurare risultati nefasti sugli ospedali è vaccinare, vaccinare, vaccinare.
Per quanto mi riguarda, visto che ahinoi il vaccino non può essere obbligatorio, il modo migliore di procedere è proprio quello di rendere la decisione di non vaccinarsi talmente sconveniente a livello sociale e lavorativo da "obbligare" di fatto coloro che hanno un briciolo di cervello (e quindi coloro che semplicemente non sono convinti, non i veri no vax) a vaccinarsi.
Obiettivo, entro fine settembre il 90% di copertura vaccinale.

Chi sceglierà comunque di non vaccinarsi, contravvenendo a quello che di fatto sta diventando un dovere civico (non conta solo il rischio di conseguenze gravi, ma anche quello di diminuire la circolazione del virus. I vaccini non annullano il rischio di infezione, ma lo diminuiscono drasticamente, e rendono meno contagiosi coloro che comunque contraggono il covid) è giusto ne paghi le conseguenze.
Se dittatura sanitaria (  ) dev'essere, almeno facciamola bene!


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385750 ha scritto:


> Comunque più passano gli anni, più guardo gli eventi, e più penso che in realtà i famosi cattivi in realtà non erano così cattivi ed i famosi buoni in realtà non sono così buoni.



Pure i fanatici progressisti invocano il famoso manganello degli "anni d'oro".

E anche peggio, tra un po' vedremo gli squadristi per strada con la maglietta arcobaleno a caccia di quelli senza il fascio-pass.

Ci sarebbe da rotolarsi in terra dalle risate se non fossimo dentro un dramma epocale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2385743 ha scritto:


> glielo fan fare, dammi retta nelle aziende se il capo dice di vaccinarsi tutti si vaccinano.
> se ne rimane fuori uno lo fan fuori senza problemi.



Sai quanto ci vuole?

La tua nuova sede di lavoro è .... Messina


----------



## Kayl (21 Luglio 2021)

Tutti sti giochetti sono per toglierti TUTTO senza mettere l'obbligo assoluto, così anche se per degli effetti collaterali contrai malattie, il tuo stile di vita peggiora o crepi, loro non sganciano un centesimo di risarcimento


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385809 ha scritto:


> Pure i fanatici progressisti invocano il famoso manganello degli "anni d'oro".
> 
> *E anche peggio, tra un po' vedremo gli squadristi per strada con la maglietta arcobaleno a caccia di quelli senza il fascio-pass.
> *
> Ci sarebbe da rotolarsi in terra dalle risate se non fossimo dentro un dramma epocale.



Beh,qui sul forum sono già arrivati,basta leggere alcuni utenti e le parole rabbiose che utilizzano contro chi ha l'opinione diversa dalla loro .."zitti e vaccinatevi","parassiti che non si vaccinano","bisogna vaccinarli con la forza","rovinare la vita socialmente e lavorativamente a chi decide di non vaccinarsi" 

Nella strada anora non si verificano queste situazioni,ma arriveranno presto


----------



## varvez (21 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385786 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe stupidissimo.
> 
> Non ti vuoi vaccinare?
> 
> Le decine di migliaia di euro che costa una terapia intensiva a noi tassati, dai un contributo ( senza rovinare la gente, roba tipo 2.000 / 3.000 euro, non oltre)



Poveretto


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2385818 ha scritto:


> Beh,qui sul forum sono già arrivati,basta leggere alcuni utenti e le parole rabbiose che utilizzano contro chi ha l'opinione diversa dalla loro .."zitti e vaccinatevi","parassiti che non si vaccinano","bisogna vaccinarli con la forza","rovinare la vita socialmente e lavorativamente a chi decide di non vaccinarsi"
> 
> Nella strada anora non si verificano queste situazioni,ma arriveranno presto



Il 90% di questi invasati poi non ha idea su vaccini e vairuz.

Usano questa pandemia in modo strumentale solo per attaccare chi si dissocia dal pensiero di regime. Se al posto del vairuz ci fosse una sdraia sarebbe uguale.

Solo ed esclusivamente conformismo robotizzato. Ragionamenti che si sentono scambiarsi le scatolette sugli scaffali del supermercato.


----------



## mil77 (21 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2385811 ha scritto:


> Sai quanto ci vuole?
> 
> La tua nuova sede di lavoro è .... Messina



Ma anche senza quello, ormai tanti contratti sono a tempo determinato, e questi contratti senza vaccino non verranno rinnovati...cosa che è già stata fatta soprattutto in ambito sanitario...e sinceramente capisco anche il datore di lavoro.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2385808 ha scritto:


> So di avere opinione impopolare, ma degli italiani non ci si può fidare.
> L'unico modo per scongiurare risultati nefasti sugli ospedali è vaccinare, vaccinare, vaccinare.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, visto che ahinoi il vaccino non può essere obbligatorio, il modo migliore di procedere è proprio quello di rendere la decisione di non vaccinarsi talmente sconveniente a livello sociale e lavorativo da "obbligare" di fatto coloro che hanno un briciolo di cervello (e quindi coloro che semplicemente non sono convinti, non i veri no vax) a vaccinarsi.
> Obiettivo, entro fine settembre il 90% di copertura vaccinale.
> ...



Quindi secondo te gli u30 devono vaccinarsi per dovere civico per non far ammalare gli over 50 no vax?
Poi dici che il vaccino non può essere obbligatorio, perchè quello che stanno facendo cos'è? Non lo rendono formalmente obbligatorio per via della costituzione o perchè non si vogliono assumere le conseguenze di eventuali danni? No, perchè anche imporlo nei luoghi e servizi pubblici dovrebbe essere illegale, ma pare vogliano farlo. E allora ritorniamo al dunque, non sarà che non lo rendono formalmente obbligatorio perchè in quel caso non firmi una liberatoria in cui ti assumi tutti i rischi? Che poi perchè dovrei assumermi i rischi di una roba che non so manco da dove venga?


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2385818 ha scritto:


> Beh,qui sul forum sono già arrivati,basta leggere alcuni utenti e le parole rabbiose che utilizzano contro chi ha l'opinione diversa dalla loro .."zitti e vaccinatevi","parassiti che non si vaccinano","bisogna vaccinarli con la forza","rovinare la vita socialmente e lavorativamente a chi decide di non vaccinarsi"
> 
> *Nella strada anora non si verificano queste situazioni,ma arriveranno presto*



Peggio per loro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2021)

La soluzione che avrebbe accontentato tutti era che i no-vax non avessero continuato a far campagna contro i vaccini, smettendola di riempire i social con notizie il cui titolo va contro i vaccini e se poi vai ad analizzare seriamente i numeri (cosa che solo il 5% fa) invece ne dimostra l'efficacia, o che i media avessero evitato di evidenziare ogni singolo caso su miliardi di casi in cui la vaccinazione ha dato problemi.

Senza tutto ciò il 95% della popolazione si sarebbe vaccinata e loro avrebbero potuto tranquillamente vivere nel loro 5% senza nessuno che imponeva alcunchè o li disturbasse.

Invece la si è voluta far diventare una guerra alla vaccinazione e ai vaccini, addirittura si è fatto si che tale battaglia diventasse bandiera di una parte politica, cosicchè molti, pur di difendere la propria parte politica, diventano sostenitori anti-vaccino.

Questo rischia di portare ad un tasso di vaccinazione tale da costringere governo e istituzioni ad imporre delle forzature che saranno tanto più pesanti quanto sarà difficoltoso raggiungere l'85-90% di vaccinati che servono.

Se ognuno che è contrario al vaccino convincesse chi è intorno a lui a farlo non gli sarebbe imposto nulla. Continuando a cercare di screditare i vaccini gli verrà imposto o gli verrà complicata la vita non facendolo.

Alla fine la sostanza è questa. Più lo facciamo, meno imposizioni ci saranno, meno lo facciamo, più imposizioni ci saranno.


----------



## vota DC (21 Luglio 2021)

Io ho il vaccino dal 2 febbraio ma questo Green Pass non l'ho visto e non si è capito come ottenerlo, conosco solo due persone che hanno preso il covid....non hanno vaccino e hanno ricevuto un SMS che ha dato loro il green pass.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385647 ha scritto:


> Come riportato trionfalmente da Repubblica in edicola, a caratteri cubitali, si va verso l'obbligo del Green Pass anche per lavorare. Confindustria è pronta a chiedere il possesso del certificato per i lavoratori che devono accedere agli uffici o alle fabbriche. In caso contrario, cambio di mansione o sospensione dello stipendio



Mi può anche stare bene, poi però al primo coprifuoco o chiusura qualsiasi voglio tutti in piazza con i forconi..


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2385818 ha scritto:


> Beh,qui sul forum sono già arrivati,basta leggere alcuni utenti e le parole rabbiose che utilizzano contro chi ha l'opinione diversa dalla loro .."zitti e vaccinatevi","parassiti che non si vaccinano","bisogna vaccinarli con la forza","rovinare la vita socialmente e lavorativamente a chi decide di non vaccinarsi"
> 
> Nella strada anora non si verificano queste situazioni,ma arriveranno presto


Tutto questo perché sta pandemia sta tirando fuori tutta la feccia umana insoddisfatta, i falliti, i facinorosi e i fancazzisti. Tutta gentaglia che finalmente può avere la propria rivincita


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2385826 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te gli u30 devono vaccinarsi per dovere civico per non far ammalare gli over 50 no vax?
> Poi dici che il vaccino non può essere obbligatorio, perchè quello che stanno facendo cos'è? Non lo rendono formalmente obbligatorio per via della costituzione o perchè non si vogliono assumere le conseguenze di eventuali danni? No, perchè anche imporlo nei luoghi e servizi pubblici dovrebbe essere illegale, ma pare vogliano farlo. E allora ritorniamo al dunque, non sarà che non lo rendono formalmente obbligatorio perchè in quel caso non firmi una liberatoria in cui ti assumi tutti i rischi? Che poi perchè dovrei assumermi i rischi di una roba che non so manco da dove venga?



Fosse per me, lo renderei obbligatorio trasversalmente per tutti dall'età scolare in su.
Chiaro che nel caso, la responsabilità di risarcimento di eventuali decessi o problemi ricadrebbe sullo stato, questo è ovvio.

Riguardo legalità e illegalità, si tratta di decretazione di urgenza in stato di emergenza per circostanze eccezionali.
Se scoppiasse una guerra, ci arriverebbe una bella letterina a casa per dirci di andare al fronte in barba ai nostri "diritti", con la scelta di prendersi un confetto in testa in caso di renitenza. 

Tempi eccezionali, misure eccezionali.
Il non volerlo rendere obbligatorio sicuramente è una misura di autotutela dello stato, per evitare risarcimenti e problemi di natura costituzionale.
Sarebbe meglio l'obbligatorietà tout court, anche per questo motivo.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2385833 ha scritto:


> La soluzione che avrebbe accontentato tutti era che i no-vax non avessero continuato a far campagna contro i vaccini, smettendola di riempire i social con notizie il cui titolo va contro i vaccini e se poi vai ad analizzare seriamente i numeri (cosa che solo il 5% fa) invece ne dimostra l'efficacia, o che i media avessero evitato di evidenziare ogni singolo caso su miliardi di casi in cui la vaccinazione ha dato problemi.
> 
> Senza tutto ciò il 95% della popolazione si sarebbe vaccinata e loro avrebbero potuto tranquillamente vivere nel loro 5% senza nessuno che imponeva alcunchè o li disturbasse.
> 
> ...



Zosimo, senza offesa ma stai messo abbastanza male.
Sto discorso è delirante e il punto più basso lo tocchi quando dici che i media non dovevano parlare dei casi avversi del vaccino. Siamo ridotti alla censura insomma 
State diventando nazisti..mamma mia


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385647 ha scritto:


> Come riportato trionfalmente da Repubblica in edicola, a caratteri cubitali, si va verso l'obbligo del Green Pass anche per lavorare. Confindustria è pronta a chiedere il possesso del certificato per i lavoratori che devono accedere agli uffici o alle fabbriche. In caso contrario, cambio di mansione o sospensione dello stipendio


Ma qualcuno ha capito che é tutto un giochino per poi fare uscire Pfizer 2.0 e GreenPass2022 fra qualche mese ? Adesso devono finire le dosi del vaccino vecchio...

L'obbligo di vaccinazione per gli under30 (0.1 di mortalità SENZA vaccino) con il virus Delta che circola comunque con o senza vaccino, é un'idea fantastica   un'idea che non ha proprio una logica, anche sforzandosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385792 ha scritto:


> oppure invece di far cadere i ponti o di trovarti in una crisi sanitaria con poche terapie intensive... usi i soldi delle TASSE per aumentare gli spazi invece di spendere i soldi in vacanze o in rolex o in AIR FORCE ONE



aumentare gli spazi ossia le TI?

questa teoria mi fa sempre ridere, come se aumentare le TI fosse paragonabile ad aumentare il verde urbano, finire in TI un viaggio premio.
quella è la soluzione ultima ed estrema, bisogna evitare di finirci in TI. a tutti i costi.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2385833 ha scritto:


> La soluzione che avrebbe accontentato tutti era che i no-vax non avessero continuato a far campagna contro i vaccini, smettendola di riempire i social con notizie il cui titolo va contro i vaccini e se poi vai ad analizzare seriamente i numeri (cosa che solo il 5% fa) invece ne dimostra l'efficacia, o che i media avessero evitato di evidenziare ogni singolo caso su miliardi di casi in cui la vaccinazione ha dato problemi.
> 
> Senza tutto ciò il 95% della popolazione si sarebbe vaccinata e loro avrebbero potuto tranquillamente vivere nel loro 5% senza nessuno che imponeva alcunchè o li disturbasse.
> 
> ...





Trumpusconi;2385840 ha scritto:


> Fosse per me, lo renderei obbligatorio trasversalmente per tutti dall'età scolare in su.
> Chiaro che nel caso, la responsabilità di risarcimento di eventuali decessi o problemi ricadrebbe sullo stato, questo è ovvio.
> 
> Riguardo legalità e illegalità, si tratta di decretazione di urgenza in stato di emergenza per circostanze eccezionali.
> ...



Non so, ragazzi. Io non sono contrario ai vaccini in generale, non sono assolutamente no vax. Sono aperto a tutto. Però le ombre ci sono ed è normale che la gente si ponga dubbi, molti dubbi. A parte il fatto che firmare la liberatoria per questo particolare vaccino è veramente una cavolata, ma quali altri vaccini vengono fatti alle persone non a rischio?
Io in questi giorni ho soprattutto una domanda in mente a cui non riesco a trovare risposta. Voi che siete tanto favorevoli, potreste darmene una convincente?
La domanda è la seguente: perchè un giovane (o se preferite: le fasce non a rischio) si deve vaccinare se il virus circola anche tra i vaccinati?
Tolto il motivo della diffusione del virus, che permane anche col vaccino, quali altri motivi restano?


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385845 ha scritto:


> Zosimo, senza offesa ma stai messo abbastanza male.
> Sto discorso è delirante e il punto più basso lo tocchi quando dici che i media non dovevano parlare dei casi avversi del vaccino. Siamo ridotti alla censura insomma
> State diventando nazisti..mamma mia



Penso che non intendesse che i media non debbano parlarne, ma che questi debbano evitare di ingigantire ogni caso.
Il fatto che ogni decesso dovuto (forse) al vaccino sia stato ingigantito, è oggettivo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385845 ha scritto:


> Zosimo, senza offesa ma stai messo abbastanza male.
> Sto discorso è delirante e il punto più basso lo tocchi quando dici che i media non dovevano parlare dei casi avversi del vaccino. Siamo ridotti alla censura insomma
> State diventando nazisti..mamma mia



No.

Un caso negativo su 1 milione è nella norma delle cose.
Chi lavora nel settore della ricerca medica sa che sono numeri ridicoli.

Portarlo, da parte dei media all'attenzione del pubblico sottolineando l'evento come "può succedere anche a te" sarebbe come se ogni telegiornale facesse un servizio su ogni singolo morto per incidente d'auto sottolineando che l'auto è pericolosa e che bisognerebbe andare a piedi.

E' un opera di terrorismo che va contro l'interesse della salute pubblica perchè è statisticamente provato che vaccinarsi porta maggiori benefici dei rischi che comporta.

Quello che sottolineo è che questa opera che è terrorismo, non informazione, non è utile a nessuno. Non è utile ai favorevoli al vaccino, ma soprattutto a chi non si vaccina ai quali sarà resa la vita scomoda se troppo diffusi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2385833 ha scritto:


> La soluzione che avrebbe accontentato tutti era che i no-vax non avessero continuato a far campagna contro i vaccini, smettendola di riempire i social con notizie il cui titolo va contro i vaccini e se poi vai ad analizzare seriamente i numeri (cosa che solo il 5% fa) invece ne dimostra l'efficacia, o che i media avessero evitato di evidenziare ogni singolo caso su miliardi di casi in cui la vaccinazione ha dato problemi.
> 
> Senza tutto ciò il 95% della popolazione si sarebbe vaccinata e loro avrebbero potuto tranquillamente vivere nel loro 5% senza nessuno che imponeva alcunchè o li disturbasse.
> 
> ...



questa è logica.

se fossero stati furbi i no vax avrebbero fatto esattamente come dici.
ma dato che a loro interessa solo far casino e perder il tempo che non impiegano a lavorare o studiare o far qualcosa di utile... ecco sto casino sociale nato dal nulla.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2385808 ha scritto:


> So di avere opinione impopolare, ma degli italiani non ci si può fidare.



al contrario per i cinesi c'è ampia fiducia, tanto che sono mesi e mesi che non vedo un servizio tv a riguardo.
nessun inviato che va a comprendere, assolutamente nulla.
ormai è un problema occidentale, pazienza se in Asia sono vaccinati il 3% e l'1% in Africa.
è l'Occidente vs covid, tutto il resto scomparso.

peraltro stucchevole che ognuno si inventi una percentuale di copertura, come se fossimo all'asta con la gara a spararla più grossa, ora tiri fuori il 90% che neanche l'oltranzista burioni ha mai paventato.
siamo partiti in inverno con un 60% più che sufficiente.
le famose varianti che portano ad aumentare i vaccinati, come se in inverno non si potessero già prevedere

veramente ci sono anche altre tre opzioni, non solo fare i pasdaran dei vaccini con la paura di non avere una variante che li buchi definitivamente:

1)cure efficienti

2)non ricoverare tutti

3)aumentare posti letto e personale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2385856 ha scritto:


> questa è logica.
> 
> se fossero stati furbi i no vax avrebbero fatto esattamente come dici.
> ma dato che a loro interessa solo far casino e perder il tempo che non impiegano a lavorare o studiare o far qualcosa di utile... ecco sto casino sociale nato dal nulla.



ma per quale motivo un no vax (o comunque una persona che per 1000 motivi non vorrebbe sottoporsi alla vaccinazione) dovrebbe convincere altre persone a vaccinarsi ? 

Voi la chiamate logica,io avrei un'altra definizione...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2385849 ha scritto:


> Non so, ragazzi. Io non sono contrario ai vaccini in generale, non sono assolutamente no vax. Sono aperto a tutto. Però le ombre ci sono ed è normale che la gente si ponga dubbi, molti dubbi. A parte il fatto che firmare la liberatoria per questo particolare vaccino è veramente una cavolata, ma quali altri vaccini vengono fatti alle persone non a rischio?
> Io in questi giorni ho soprattutto una domanda in mente a cui non riesco a trovare risposta. Voi che siete tanto favorevoli, potreste darmene una convincente?
> *La domanda è la seguente: perchè un giovane (o se preferite: le fasce non a rischio) si deve vaccinare se il virus circola anche tra i vaccinati?
> Tolto il motivo della diffusione del virus, che permane anche col vaccino, quali altri motivi restano?*



non ci piove, infatti parecchi non si vaccinano.
qualcuno sopra dice che se muta improvvisamente poi è un guaio anche per loro. qualcun'altro che comunque col vaccino sei meno contagioso... bisognerebbe saper bene le cose per decidere... ma in tv parlano solo in funzione politica.
per me dovrebbe essere obbligatorio per gli over 50 almeno. poi si vede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2385858 ha scritto:


> ma per quale motivo un no vax (o comunque una persona che per 1000 motivi non vorrebbe sottoporsi alla vaccinazione) dovrebbe convincere altre persone a vaccinarsi ?
> 
> Voi la chiamate logica,io avrei un'altra definizione...



te lo ha spiegato zosimo.
te lo riassumo... se io fossi no tax (tasse) pregherei a tutti di pagarle così lo stato non viene a rompere le palle a me che non le pago, tanto per 1 persona...
se invece convinco tutti a non pagarle poi me le fan pagare anche a me.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385647 ha scritto:


> Come riportato trionfalmente da Repubblica in edicola, a caratteri cubitali, si va verso l'obbligo del Green Pass anche per lavorare. Confindustria è pronta a chiedere il possesso del certificato per i lavoratori che devono accedere agli uffici o alle fabbriche. In caso contrario, cambio di mansione o sospensione dello stipendio



Situazione surreale, basterebbe imporre l'uso della mascherina... Ma addirittura sospendere gli stipendi...


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

avete sentito al tg2 uno degli adepti pd ?

"i nostri ragazzi al 1 settembre devono tornare a scuola in presenza, basta con i silenzi delle destre"


a parte l'espressione dittatoriale (i nostri ragazzi), lo sa benissimo che il 1 settembre si continuerà con mascherine, distanziamento, orari diversi, niente gite, niente educazione fisica nella palestra chiusa etc
non c'entrano nulla i vaccini


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2385849 ha scritto:


> Non so, ragazzi. Io non sono contrario ai vaccini in generale, non sono assolutamente no vax. Sono aperto a tutto. Però le ombre ci sono ed è normale che la gente si ponga dubbi, molti dubbi. A parte il fatto che firmare la liberatoria per questo particolare vaccino è veramente una cavolata, ma quali altri vaccini vengono fatti alle persone non a rischio?
> Io in questi giorni ho soprattutto una domanda in mente a cui non riesco a trovare risposta. Voi che siete tanto favorevoli, potreste darmene una convincente?
> La domanda è la seguente: perchè un giovane (o se preferite: le fasce non a rischio) si deve vaccinare se il virus circola anche tra i vaccinati?
> Tolto il motivo della diffusione del virus, che permane anche col vaccino, quali altri motivi restano?



Difficile rispondere con affermazioni dal momento che molti dati sono ancora allo studio.

Potrei citarti tre motivi, ma abbi pazienza non li ho approfonditi statisticamente.

1) Da vaccinato puoi essere contagiato, ma avendo una carica virale molto bassa diventi un "cattivo vettore" quindi difficilmente (se non con contatti estremamente ravvicinati) diffondi il contagio.
2) Comunque il tasso di contagiabilità dei vaccinati è inferiore rispetto ai non vaccinati. Quindi pur non escludendo il contagio, se in una discoteca in cui circola il virus entrano 1000 non vaccinati escono 800 contagiati, se entrano 1000 vaccinati escono 100 contagiati. Rallenta la diffusione.
3) I giovani, per quanto refrattari, non sono immuni a conseguenze (morte o danno agli organi) del Virus. Se metti il rischio è uno su 1.000, se contagio 1.000.000 di giovani hai 1.000 complicanze, se ne contagi 10 milioni ne hai 10.000 .

Tieni conto che i casi 1) e 2) si riflettono anche sulla popolazione anziana a contatto dato che per loro il vaccino è efficace al 95% no al 100%.


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2021)

La cosa pazzesca é che tutti ancora credono che provvedimenti, decreti e compagnia siano per questioni di salute e per il bene delle persone. Guardate che una settimana fa hanno permesso maxischermi e festeggiamenti in tutte le piazze d'Italia... *Ma avete idea di quanti miliardi di euro girano dietro la campagna vaccinale? * Avete pensato che scaduta la validità del green pass attuale (7-8-9 mesi) uscirà fuori Pfizer2.0 che copre la variante delta ed é obbligatorio per ottenere il Greenpass 2022 ? Davvero si discute ancora di salute !?


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2385859 ha scritto:


> non ci piove, infatti parecchi non si vaccinano.
> qualcuno sopra dice che se muta improvvisamente poi è un guaio anche per loro. qualcun'altro che comunque col vaccino sei meno contagioso... bisognerebbe saper bene le cose per decidere... ma in tv parlano solo in funzione politica.
> per me dovrebbe essere obbligatorio per gli over 50 almeno. poi si vede.



Il problema è questo. Troppe teorie buttate lì, pochi fatti o teorie concrete (perchè è ovvio che di fatti ce ne siano pochi, ci mancherebbe).
Io per ora non ho prenotato alcun vaccino proprio perchè non ho ancora sentito/letto una ragione seria per farlo. A prescindere dai rischi del vaccino, che comunque si hanno con tutti i vaccini e medicinali.
Lo prenoterò solo quando avrò un motivo e onestamente mi scoccerebbe farlo perchè non posso usare il treno o cose così. Vorrei farlo perchè mi danno una ragione. Se mi assicurano che vaccinarmi farà davvero del bene a qualcuno, ok.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

un amico lavora in una struttura per anziani.
oltre ad aver fatto il vaccino a gennaio, come tutti là dentro, non sono mai state cambiate le misure.
tampone tre volte alla settimana, mascherina obbligatoria, distanziamento, divieto di ingresso di ospiti

sono sei mesi che sono tutti vaccinati e non è cambiato assolutamente nulla
è una palese menzogna che se in un ambiente tutti sono vaccinati puoi vivere come nel 2019

se anche vaccinassero tutti a scuola non tornerebbero alla scuola del 2019


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385845 ha scritto:


> Zosimo, senza offesa ma stai messo abbastanza male.
> Sto discorso è delirante e il punto più basso lo tocchi quando dici che i media non dovevano parlare dei casi avversi del vaccino. Siamo ridotti alla censura insomma
> State diventando nazisti..mamma mia



A lui piace la democrazia delle minacce e i soprusi, purché sia il suo partito a imporla, fosse stata la dx... Apriti cielo, sarebbe in piazza col fucile


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2385853 ha scritto:


> Penso che non intendesse che i media non debbano parlarne, ma che questi debbano evitare di ingigantire ogni caso.
> Il fatto che ogni decesso dovuto (forse) al vaccino sia stato ingigantito, è oggettivo.



Così come tutte le boiate e le cose ingigantite del covid? Il terrorismo senza fondamento?
Vale da entrambe le parti


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2385865 ha scritto:


> Difficile rispondere con affermazioni dal momento che molti dati sono ancora allo studio.
> 
> Potrei citarti tre motivi, ma abbi pazienza non li ho approfonditi statisticamente.
> 
> ...



Grazie della risposta.
Però ho parecchi dubbi sui punti 2 e 3.
Per quanto riguarda il 2, da quel che so, non vi è ancora alcuna prova che la carica virale col vaccino sia minore, tant'è che in UK i contagi sono schizzati comunque anche tra i vaccinati. E se non sbaglio loro hanno una percentuale molto alta di vaccinati, quindi, se fosse vera questa teoria, i vaccinati positivi dovrebbero aver preso il virus dai pochi non vaccinati. Mi pare strano.
Per il 3, bisognerebbe comparare i dati tra morti per covid e morti per il vaccino per farsi una reale idea del vantaggio di cui possono realmente giovare i giovani. Il rischio è realmente 1 su 1000? E quello del vaccino?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2385854 ha scritto:


> No.
> 
> Un caso negativo su 1 milione è nella norma delle cose.
> Chi lavora nel settore della ricerca medica sa che sono numeri ridicoli.
> ...



Ma se il terrorismo mediatico per il covid ormai è fuori controllo..e mo ti lamenti dei casi avversi? Che poi esistono ti piaccia o meno. Esistono e vanno riportati. E si anche se uno su un milione può succedere. Come per me 34enne morire di covid: è più facile mi cada un fulmine addosso.
Ma poi è proprio il modo in cui parli e i concetti che esprimi che mi mettono terrore…


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385871 ha scritto:


> Così come tutte le boiate e le cose ingigantite del covid? Il terrorismo senza fondamento?
> Vale da entrambe le parti


Parlavo con un rappresentante giorni fa... mi ha detto che in ogni provincia dove va , sulla locandina del giornale locale c é qualche morto per vaccino. Però per Zosimo (ricordiamo che per lui é meglio Bakayoko di Kessie, giusto per specificare) la stampa nazionale terrorizza sui vaccini (???? L esatto contrario).


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2385868 ha scritto:


> Il problema è questo. Troppe teorie buttate lì, pochi fatti o teorie concrete (perchè è ovvio che di fatti ce ne siano pochi, ci mancherebbe).
> Io per ora non ho prenotato alcun vaccino proprio perchè non ho ancora sentito/letto una ragione seria per farlo. A prescindere dai rischi del vaccino, che comunque si hanno con tutti i vaccini e medicinali.
> Lo prenoterò solo quando avrò un motivo e onestamente mi scoccerebbe farlo perchè non posso usare il treno o cose così. Vorrei farlo perchè mi danno una ragione. Se mi assicurano che vaccinarmi farà davvero del bene a qualcuno, ok.



l'unica ragione che ti do, e che mi do, è che beccarlo e beccarlo male (anche se non crepi) ti distrugge seriamente. è duro è...
non puoi mai sapere come lo prenderai, anche se sei giovane e più sei giovane meno hai probabilità di star male.
io lo farò ma capisco anche uno a 25 anni che dice così.

credo solo che tu dica così per la propaganda assurda che è stata fatta contro i vaccini, ed un po' influisce nelle teste, anche nella mia.
senza le balle raccontate, ci saremmo volati tutti a farlo.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385871 ha scritto:


> Così come tutte le boiate e le cose ingigantite del covid? Il terrorismo senza fondamento?
> Vale da entrambe le parti



E chi ha detto il contrario? Stavo giusto provando a spiegare il punto di vista di Zosimo, che non era di certo errato.
Che ci sia terrorismo da ambe le parti è altrettanto oggettivo. Difatti io diffido di chiunque provi ad imporre la sua teoria, favorevole o contraria che sia.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385869 ha scritto:


> un amico lavora in una struttura per anziani.
> oltre ad aver fatto il vaccino a gennaio, come tutti là dentro, non sono mai state cambiate le misure.
> tampone tre volte alla settimana, mascherina obbligatoria, distanziamento, divieto di ingresso di ospiti
> 
> ...



Confermo assolutamente quanto tu dici. Mio padre fa tamponi continui insieme a tutti i colleghi e le misure di prevenzione non sono mai cambiate in rsa
Vaccino, green pass o altre menate ma qui non cambierà proprio nulla


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

non è assolutamente paritario l'atteggiamento, mi sorprende che qualcuno dica questo.

il senatore Paragone ha fatto interrogazione parlamentare alla RAI chiedendo perchè ci sia una linee unica sui vaccini e l'azienda di stato, pagata tramite canone degli italiani, ha detto che non darà lo stesso spazio a chi parla contro i vaccini.

ci sono tanti giornali che non pubblicano vignette e articoli "per non incoraggiare l'esitanza vaccinale"

ci sono libri che sono stati pubblicati da case editrici sconosciute perchè le grandi hanno fatto altrettanto della stampa


è palese che abbiano sposato la campagna vaccinista dandone maggiore enfasi e risalto


non a caso è dovuta morire una ragazzina ligure per portare alla ribalta le conseguenze, eppure così c'era chi sminuiva.
e dopo di ciò si è tornati nell'oblìo
Toti continua a fare open day e open night ai ragazzini...è morta solo per non obbligare più astrazeneca


e la cosa peggiore di tutte è che non lo fanno per consapevolezza maturata.
niente fatto, si basano sul principio di autorità e si fidano ciecamente


----------



## Andre96 (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2385877 ha scritto:


> l'unica ragione che ti do, e che mi do, è che beccarlo e beccarlo male (anche se non crepi) ti distrugge seriamente. è duro è...
> non puoi mai sapere come lo prenderai, anche se sei giovane e più sei giovane meno hai probabilità di star male.
> io lo farò ma capisco anche uno a 25 anni che dice così.
> 
> ...



Mi è piaciuta molto come risposta. Non perchè tu abbia elencato qualche fatto o altro, però almeno si vede che è genuina.
Guarda, detto sinceramente. Io non ho un particolare timore del vaccino, se avessi un motivo valido lo farei. Per ora non ne ho, però non mi pare nemmeno giusto che io debba sentirmi obbligato a farlo per un dovere civico se poi anche facendolo potrei contagiare gli altri, magari allentando l'attenzione (perchè onestamente se uno si vaccina si sente più libero e questo potrebbe anche essere un contro).
Io mi pongo questi dubbi pensando anche a ragazzi più giovani di me. Quanti 15enni sono stati colpiti dal Covid? In che modo? Quanti morti? Se i dati sono pari a 0 o quasi, non concepisco assolutamente questa corsa al vaccino nei loro confronti. Alla fine gli effetti del Covid li sappiamo, quelli del vaccino meno.
Mettici che conosco, o meglio, mia mamma conosce, diverse persone vicine ai 60 anni che non vogliono assolutamente fare il vaccino. E qui perde tutto di significato.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2385875 ha scritto:


> Parlavo con un rappresentante giorni fa... mi ha detto che in ogni provincia dove va , sulla locandina del giornale locale c é qualche morto per vaccino. Però per Zosimo (ricordiamo che per lui é meglio Bakayoko di Kessie, giusto per specificare) la stampa nazionale terrorizza sui vaccini (???? L esatto contrario).



È questo modo di fare che a me non va giù..proprio


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2385881 ha scritto:


> Confermo assolutamente quanto tu dici. Mio padre fa tamponi continui insieme a tutti i colleghi e le misure di prevenzione non sono mai cambiate in rsa
> Vaccino, green pass o altre menate ma qui non cambierà proprio nulla



infatti agli empatici di vecchi e fragili basta non vederli affollare l'ospedale, poi possono restare in quella vita indegna per anni nell'indifferenza collettiva
che empatia contagiosa, vera umanità

penso che se vivessi in quelle condizioni prenderei in esame l'eutanasia...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

9 pagine di post(s) a discutere sul nulla.

Tanto mica lo capite che se è solo una questione politica, ideologica ed economica su larga scala.

Il Green-fascio-pass è un'altra mascherina, un timbro del sistema.

Poi si inventeranno qualcos'altro. Finito il Covid si riapplicherà la solita cosa anche per qualsiasi "banale raffreddore" di stagione d'ora in avanti.

E tutti noi ancora a discutere di percentuali, ti, ricoveri e altre stupidaggini.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2021)

Se non fosse stato per alcuni giornali (e alcune trasmissioni),non avrebbero neanche bloccato astrazeneca per le donne di età inferiore ai 60 anni. Tanto...cosa vuoi che sia la morte di qualche giovane donna (che probabilmente mai sarebbe morta per covid),l'importante è che "i benefici superano i rischi",il famoso mantra da ripetere in ogni dove.

Pensare che se avessero censurato tutto (come qualcuno qui dentro auspicava),nessuno sarebbe venuto a conoscenza dei rischi e...delle morti che causava.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2385847 ha scritto:


> aumentare gli spazi ossia le TI?
> 
> questa teoria mi fa sempre ridere, come se aumentare le TI fosse paragonabile ad aumentare il verde urbano, finire in TI un viaggio premio.
> quella è la soluzione ultima ed estrema, bisogna evitare di finirci in TI. a tutti i costi.



Si sono d'accordo... Ma il lock down preventivo è perché appunto non abbiamo i mezzi per curare chi sta male fino a fine decorso della malattia... Noi abbiamo più o meno 12,5 TI ogni 100.000 abitanti la Germania ne ha 30 ogni 100.000 praticamente più del doppio...anche con il vaccino come si è visto in Inghilterra la gente ci finisce lo stesso in TI


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2385878 ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto il contrario? Stavo giusto provando a spiegare il punto di vista di Zosimo, che non era di certo errato.
> Che ci sia terrorismo da ambe le parti è altrettanto oggettivo. Difatti io diffido di chiunque provi ad imporre la sua teoria, favorevole o contraria che sia.



Siamo sicuri che lui sia d’accordo? Mi pare un pelo di parte…


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385899 ha scritto:


> infatti agli empatici di vecchi e fragili basta non vederli affollare l'ospedale, poi possono restare in quella vita indegna per anni nell'indifferenza collettiva
> che empatia contagiosa, vera umanità
> 
> penso che se vivessi in quelle condizioni prenderei in esame l'eutanasia...


Sono d’accordo e so di cosa parli dato che mio padre è direttore sanitario di 2 strutture. In molti casi sono parcheggi per persone che aspettano solo di morire. È una condizione patetica e straziante.
La verità è che a nessuno frega di loro ma adesso si nascondono tutti dietro il dovereh civikoh!1!1


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2385893 ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuta molto come risposta. Non perchè tu abbia elencato qualche fatto o altro, però almeno si vede che è genuina.
> Guarda, detto sinceramente. Io non ho un particolare timore del vaccino, se avessi un motivo valido lo farei. Per ora non ne ho, però non mi pare nemmeno giusto che io debba sentirmi obbligato a farlo per un dovere civico se poi anche facendolo potrei contagiare gli altri, magari allentando l'attenzione (perchè onestamente se uno si vaccina si sente più libero e questo potrebbe anche essere un contro).
> Io mi pongo questi dubbi pensando anche a ragazzi più giovani di me. Quanti 15enni sono stati colpiti dal Covid? In che modo? Quanti morti? Se i dati sono pari a 0 o quasi, non concepisco assolutamente questa corsa al vaccino nei loro confronti. Alla fine gli effetti del Covid li sappiamo, quelli del vaccino meno.
> Mettici che conosco, o meglio, mia mamma conosce, diverse persone vicine ai 60 anni che non voglio assolutamente fare il vaccino. E qui perde tutto di significato.



occhio che morire adesso no però si può star male davvero, o comunque aver la febbre 1 mese. questo mettilo in conto. per il resto ti do ragione.


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2021)

Solita politica basata sulla chiacchiera che prende bene nell'era moderna fatta di social e partecipazionismo.
L'Italietta in questa pandemia artificiale di prova è il paziente 0, il test, il paesello fetecchia da osservare, perché qualcuno anni fa diceva che gli italiani erano ingovernabili ma a me sembra che gli italiani siano in realtà da sempre amanti della chiacchiera, casa e chiesa, situazioni create in laboratorio come questa sono poco comprensibili al mondo intero figuriamoci ad un paese vecchio colpito duramente proprio l'anno scorso e proprio per l'ignoranza delle proprie istituzioni (andrà tutto bene, abbraccia un cinese), gli italiani sono governabilissimi, gli dici di portare un pezzo di carta e lo fanno, gli dici che devono essere obbligati a iniettarsi acquette sperimentali e lo fanno, passando logicamente per il non detto e per il poco chiaro, perché nessuno ci ha ancora capito nulla e guarda caso anche chi è vaccinato deve comportarsi come se non lo fosse.
E niente, se le multinazionali ti dicono che devi comprare i vaccini li devi poi fare, non possono far fare 7 richiami a qualche ragazzina in stato confusionale, devono anche coprire quelle fasce d'età che non rischiano nulla, anche i neonati magari, poi se crepa della gente non è un problema, tanto crepano sempre gli altri, poverini.
Non finirà mai 'sta storia, ormai il business è chiaro, vaccini ogni anno, mascherina per sempre, distanziamento, eventi sportivi/viaggi/qualsiasi spettacolo all'aperto o meno con telefono e pass al seguito, ergo i vecchi a casa, i poco tecnologici non esistono più o a far le passeggiatine col cane, tutti in stato di semilibertà eterna per soddisfare le multinazionali che devono magnare e le istituzioni che vogliono giostrare le nostre vite, una nuova Cina, ovviamente, visto che il problema nasce là, è scontato che tutto il mondo debba cambiare.
Rimango sempre convinto che col mondo ormai pronto a scoppiare socialmente sia più semplice controllare l'occidente e importare risorse umane dal resto del mondo che una certa dittatura sanitaria non può permettersela, la popolazione mondiale crescerà sempre a dismisura, prendete la Nigeria, l'India, l'Africa in generale, si arriverà ad un reset culturale pazzesco, non so nemmeno se riuscirà a resistere la nostra lingua o se esisterà ancora un'etnia italiana, un carnevale, se quello stesso paese importa poveracci da tutto il mondo e schifa la propria storia e la propria democrazia per seguire delle istituzioni lontane che vogliono costringerti a dipendere da loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385932 ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo... Ma il lock down preventivo è perché appunto non abbiamo i mezzi per curare chi sta male fino a fine decorso della malattia... Noi abbiamo più o meno 12,5 TI ogni 100.000 abitanti la Germania ne ha 30 ogni 100.000 praticamente più del doppio...anche con il vaccino come si è visto in Inghilterra la gente ci finisce lo stesso in TI



io preferisco il lockdown preventivo che rischiare di finire in TI, anche se sono sicuro che il posto ci sia. vorrei evitare questa opzione.......


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Raryof;2385944 ha scritto:


> Solita politica basata sulla chiacchiera che prende bene nell'era moderna fatta di social e partecipazionismo.
> L'Italietta in questa pandemia artificiale di prova è il paziente 0, il test, il paesello fetecchia da osservare, perché qualcuno anni fa diceva che gli italiani erano ingovernabili ma a me sembra che gli italiani siano in realtà da sempre amanti della chiacchiera, casa e chiesa, situazioni create in laboratorio come questa sono poco comprensibili al mondo intero figuriamoci ad un paese vecchio colpito duramente proprio l'anno scorso e proprio per l'ignoranza delle proprie istituzioni (andrà tutto bene, abbraccia un cinese), gli italiani sono governabilissimi, gli dici di portare un pezzo di carta e lo fanno, gli dici che devono essere obbligati a iniettarsi acquette sperimentali e lo fanno, passando logicamente per il non detto e per il poco chiaro, perché nessuno ci ha ancora capito nulla e guarda caso anche chi è vaccinato deve comportarsi come se non lo fosse.
> E niente, se le multinazionali ti dicono che devi comprare i vaccini li devi poi fare, non possono far fare 7 richiami a qualche ragazzina in stato confusionale, devono anche coprire quelle fasce d'età che non rischiano nulla, anche i neonati magari, poi se crepa della gente non è un problema, tanto crepano sempre gli altri, poverini.
> Non finirà mai 'sta storia, ormai il business è chiaro, vaccini ogni anno, mascherina per sempre, distanziamento, eventi sportivi/viaggi/qualsiasi spettacolo all'aperto o meno con telefono e pass al seguito, ergo i vecchi a casa, i poco tecnologici non esistono più o a far le passeggiatine col cane, tutti in stato di semilibertà eterna per soddisfare le multinazionali che devono magnare e le istituzioni che vogliono giostrare le nostre vite, una nuova Cina, ovviamente, visto che il problema nasce là, è scontato che tutto il mondo debba cambiare.
> Rimango sempre convinto che col mondo ormai pronto a scoppiare socialmente sia più semplice controllare l'occidente e importare risorse umane dal resto del mondo che una certa dittatura sanitaria non può permettersela, la popolazione mondiale crescerà sempre a dismisura, prendete la Nigeria, l'India, l'Africa in generale, si arriverà ad un reset culturale pazzesco, non so nemmeno se riuscirà a resistere la nostra lingua o se esisterà ancora un'etnia italiana, un carnevale, se quello stesso paese importa poveracci da tutto il mondo e schifa la propria storia e la propria democrazia per seguire delle istituzioni lontane che vogliono costringerti a dipendere da loro.



Qui sono impazziti tutti. Quindi un non vaccinato e di conseguenza senza green pass, non può lavorare, non può viaggiare (nemmeno sui mezzi pubblici), non può andare al ristorante o al bar, non può andare a fare la spesa al supermercato. Quindi i non vaccinati non moriranno di c0v1d ma dovranno morire tutti di stenti, devono morire di fame non potendo andare a fare la spesa. Soli e abbandonati da tutti perché lo stato non ne vuole saperne nulla a meno che non vogliano riaprire i lager e metterci tutti i non vaccinati.

Questi stanno pericolosamente andando in un direzione che porterà inevitabilmente alla rivoluzione.
Si sta rasentando la follia. O la gente comincia a andare in piazza a manifestare o vedo un futuro inesistente......prepariamoci al peggio..

Io sono sceso in piazza già altre volte per la libertà di scelta lo farò anche questa volta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2385769 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno, sono un parassita. Lavoratore dipendente, fascia d'età praticamente esclusa da possibilità di ospedalizzazione e/o morte causa COVID.
> 
> 
> Desidera?



anche io sono lavoratore dipendente in fascia esclusa praticamente da danni. 

Ma guardare il proprio orticello è roba dell'età della pietra. Viviamo in una civiltà organizzata e collettiva. Pensare solo a se stessi in questa situazione è incredibilmente egoista.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2386000 ha scritto:


> anche io sono lavoratore dipendente in fascia esclusa praticamente da danni.
> 
> Ma guardare il proprio orticello è roba dell'età della pietra. Viviamo in una civiltà organizzata e collettiva. Pensare solo a se stessi in questa situazione è incredibilmente egoista.



qui non si tratta di pagare le tasse o a chi devolvere il 5 per mille... E' IL MIO CORPO E DECIDO IO, se non ti piace la libertà di scelta c'è la Russia e la Cina che ti accolgono a braccia aperte


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2386002 ha scritto:


> qui non si tratta di pagare le tasse... E' IL MIO CORPO E DECIDO IO



NO, non decidi tu se puoi uccidere mia nonna, mio padre, mia zia. Non decidi tu finchè vivi nelle nostre città dove c'è gente a rischio di morire. 

Sei libero di trasferirti su un'isola deserta e fare del tuo corpo quello che vuoi.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2386003 ha scritto:


> NO, non decidi tu se puoi uccidere mia nonna, mio padre, mia zia. Non decidi tu finchè vivi nelle nostre città dove c'è gente a rischio di morire.
> 
> Sei libero di trasferirti su un'isola deserta e fare del tuo corpo quello che vuoi.



e io a me stesso e alla mia famiglia non inietterò qualcosa che potrebbe causare danni collaterali o perfino la morte per il cosiddetto bene comune... quindi su un isola vacci tu con i tuoi vaccini e con chi vuoi oppure in Cina


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2386000 ha scritto:


> anche io sono lavoratore dipendente in fascia esclusa praticamente da danni.
> 
> Ma guardare il proprio orticello è roba dell'età della pietra. Viviamo in una civiltà organizzata e collettiva. Pensare solo a se stessi in questa situazione è incredibilmente egoista.



La società "collettiva" che già stiamo vivendo da tempo e che ci aspetta in futuro dice che i ricchi sono una piccolissima e infinitesimale minoranza rispetto ai poveri che fanno più figli e che fanno parte del "collettivo" di cui parli tu.
100 persone hanno una ricchezza che supera quella di 4-5 mlrd di persone? pardon? sul serio? su cosa si mantiene l'equilibrio se il mondo è esposto da sempre ad una crescita demografica non sostenibile nè ora né tra 20 anni?
Le pandemie sono necessarie per mantenere l'ordine delle cose, nient'altro, ciò che si può controllare si controlla (occidente) ciò che può essere mandato al macello (paesi enormi, poveri ma ricchi di risorse umane) si manda al macello, è la crescita non sostenibile a fot_ere il sistema, perché con questo squilibrio cosmico è normale che chi è povero muoia e non sia abbastanza intelligente da lasciar perdere certi istinti e chi sta nel mezzo venga schiacciato da chi ha più potere, anche decisionale, sulla propria vita, il che striglia moltissimo con la democrazia su cui vorremmo fare affidamento.
Molti parlano di natalità bassa ma signori, cosa cambia? le risorse vengono importante dall'estero, non importa se sia feccia o meno, lo è sempre, al 100%, ciò che importa è il controllo, di chi è qui e si fa andare bene tutto pur di avere l'insalata nell'orto e di chi arriva che comunque ha un ruolo passivo nella società e bene o male qualcosa deve fare (arraffare, spacciare, soliti lavoretti degli immigrati socialmente utili).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2021)

Di recente pensavo allo slogan femminista " il corpo è mio e lo gestisco io"...

Il bipensiero ormai regna sovrano.


----------



## Butcher (21 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2386015 ha scritto:


> Di recente pensavo allo slogan femminista " il corpo è mio e lo gestisco io"...
> 
> *Il bipensiero ormai regna sovrano.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385647 ha scritto:


> Come riportato trionfalmente da Repubblica in edicola, a caratteri cubitali, si va verso l'obbligo del Green Pass anche per lavorare. Confindustria è pronta a chiedere il possesso del certificato per i lavoratori che devono accedere agli uffici o alle fabbriche. In caso contrario, cambio di mansione o sospensione dello stipendio



Eh però amici miei occhio eh, pure a me sembrerebbe eccessivo ma se poi i nostri amici dell'INAIL considerano che uno che si contagia sul lavoro è responsabilità del datore di lavoro non è proprio uno scherzo...perché se io datore di lavoro mi devo assumere la responsabilità dei protocolli COVID e dei contagi nella mia azienda allora ho ben ragione a poter pretendere che i miei dipendenti siano vaccinati..

Faccio presente che esistono già protocolli sanitari per determinati lavori che obbligano ai vaccini (banalmente un operaio metalmeccanico deve vaccinarsi per il tetano; chi lavora in ambienti con topi deve fare i vaccini relativi etc..)

Non limitiamoci a guardare tutto sempre solo dal proprio punto di vista

Rammento che in caso di morte di un dipendente si rischierebbe il penale...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2386009 ha scritto:


> e io a me stesso e alla mia famiglia non inietterò qualcosa che potrebbe causare danni collaterali o perfino la morte per il cosiddetto bene comune... quindi su un isola vacci tu con i tuoi vaccini e con chi vuoi oppure in Cina



Ottimo, non è costruttivo per me continuare a discutere con te, e difficilmente credo troveremo un punto di incontro.

Buona vita


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385857 ha scritto:


> al contrario per i cinesi c'è ampia fiducia, tanto che sono mesi e mesi che non vedo un servizio tv a riguardo.
> nessun inviato che va a comprendere, assolutamente nulla.
> ormai è un problema occidentale, pazienza se in Asia sono vaccinati il 3% e l'1% in Africa.
> è l'Occidente vs covid, tutto il resto scomparso.
> ...



Che la cina stia insabbiando la reale portata domestica dell'epidemia è lampante.
Questo è il loro classico, criminale, modus operandi. Non c'è nemmeno da chiedersi se fidarsi o meno dei numeri spazzatura che diffondono, giusto quel depensante di Grillo e gli ultimi fascisti rossi possono dar retta a Xi.

Detto ciò, è chiaro che il problema è globale e finchè non si sarà riusciti a vaccinare tutti sarà un continuo proliferare di varianti (più contagiose ma come pare per la delta meno dannose)

La mia soglia minima di immunità di comunità è l'80%, ma il 90% sarebbe ottimale.
Con il virus "originale" il 60 bastava, con la variante alfa siamo saliti al 70 circa, con la delta siamo a 80-85.
Se ne esce uno più contagioso, dovremo avvicinarci sempre di più al 90% (che per me è la soglia critica, oltre non si va per molte ragioni)


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386024 ha scritto:


> Che la cina stia insabbiando la reale portata domestica dell'epidemia è lampante.
> Questo è il loro classico, criminale, modus operandi. Non c'è nemmeno da chiedersi se fidarsi o meno dei numeri spazzatura che diffondono, giusto quel depensante di Grillo e gli ultimi fascisti rossi possono dar retta a Xi.



Ovvio.

Sono stati dei criminali.

Noi eravamo qui a guardare come se fosse un film tutti esaltati quando si mettevano a costruire ospedali per migliaia di persone dal nulla.

Eravamo quasi divertiti, come degli stupidi.

E quei criminali proprio in quel momento dovevano avvertirci del pericolo, ma figurati.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2386019 ha scritto:


> Eh però amici miei occhio eh, pure a me sembrerebbe eccessivo ma se poi i nostri amici dell'INAIL considerano che uno che si contagia sul lavoro è responsabilità del datore di lavoro non è proprio uno scherzo...perché se io datore di lavoro mi devo assumere la responsabilità dei protocolli COVID e dei contagi nella mia azienda allora ho ben ragione a poter pretendere che i miei dipendenti siano vaccinati..
> 
> Faccio presente che esistono già protocolli sanitari per determinati lavori che obbligano ai vaccini (banalmente un operaio metalmeccanico deve vaccinarsi per il tetano; chi lavora in ambienti con topi deve fare i vaccini relativi etc..)
> 
> ...



allora rendiamo obbligatori tutti i vaccini per l'influenza... perchè sfortunatamente in questo mondo purtroppo non si muore solo di Covid... questa diventerà una ***** di influenza..


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Luglio 2021)

Raryof;2385944 ha scritto:


> Solita politica basata sulla chiacchiera che prende bene nell'era moderna fatta di social e partecipazionismo.
> L'Italietta in questa pandemia artificiale di prova è il paziente 0, il test, il paesello fetecchia da osservare, perché qualcuno anni fa diceva che gli italiani erano ingovernabili ma a me sembra che gli italiani siano in realtà da sempre amanti della chiacchiera, casa e chiesa, situazioni create in laboratorio come questa sono poco comprensibili al mondo intero figuriamoci ad un paese vecchio colpito duramente proprio l'anno scorso e proprio per l'ignoranza delle proprie istituzioni (andrà tutto bene, abbraccia un cinese), gli italiani sono governabilissimi, gli dici di portare un pezzo di carta e lo fanno, gli dici che devono essere obbligati a iniettarsi acquette sperimentali e lo fanno, passando logicamente per il non detto e per il poco chiaro, perché nessuno ci ha ancora capito nulla e guarda caso anche chi è vaccinato deve comportarsi come se non lo fosse.
> E niente, se le multinazionali ti dicono che devi comprare i vaccini li devi poi fare, non possono far fare 7 richiami a qualche ragazzina in stato confusionale, devono anche coprire quelle fasce d'età che non rischiano nulla, anche i neonati magari, poi se crepa della gente non è un problema, tanto crepano sempre gli altri, poverini.
> Non finirà mai 'sta storia, ormai il business è chiaro, vaccini ogni anno, mascherina per sempre, distanziamento, eventi sportivi/viaggi/qualsiasi spettacolo all'aperto o meno con telefono e pass al seguito, ergo i vecchi a casa, i poco tecnologici non esistono più o a far le passeggiatine col cane, tutti in stato di semilibertà eterna per soddisfare le multinazionali che devono magnare e le istituzioni che vogliono giostrare le nostre vite, una nuova Cina, ovviamente, visto che il problema nasce là, è scontato che tutto il mondo debba cambiare.
> Rimango sempre convinto che col mondo ormai pronto a scoppiare socialmente sia più semplice controllare l'occidente e importare risorse umane dal resto del mondo che una certa dittatura sanitaria non può permettersela, la popolazione mondiale crescerà sempre a dismisura, prendete la Nigeria, l'India, l'Africa in generale, si arriverà ad un reset culturale pazzesco, non so nemmeno se riuscirà a resistere la nostra lingua o se esisterà ancora un'etnia italiana, un carnevale, se quello stesso paese importa poveracci da tutto il mondo e schifa la propria storia e la propria democrazia per seguire delle istituzioni lontane che vogliono costringerti a dipendere da loro.



Condivido tutto, manca solo qualche bestemmia qua e là che per ovvie ragioni hai auto-censurato.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2385762 ha scritto:


> Ma allora cosa non è chiaro nel fatto che se ci sono troppi non vaccinati, il virus circola ed è libero di mutare fino a rendere vani gli sforzi fatti?
> 
> Già con la variante Delta c'erano quasi riusciti.
> 
> Fate questo maledetto vaccino e muti. Sti parassati pensano sempre solo a se stessi, senza guardare il bene collettivo.



Ecco un altro nazista/comunista/virologo/tuttologo che mi obbliga al suo volere perché lui ha la conoscenza....
O mio signore che cosa mangio oggi?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2021)

Come si era detto (già nella primavera 2020), si finirà col tutti contro tutti.
Le dittature sorgono sempre da dicotomie del genere.


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2021)

numero 3;2386030 ha scritto:


> Ecco un altro nazista/comunista/virologo/tuttologo che mi obbliga al suo volere perché lui ha la conoscenza....
> O mio signore che cosa mangio oggi?





Due bei rigatoni alla vaccinara non ti vanno?


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2386026 ha scritto:


> allora rendiamo obbligatori tutti i vaccini per l'influenza... perchè sfortunatamente in questo mondo purtroppo non si muore solo di Covid... questa diventerà una ***** di influenza..



Peccato che nessuno ha mai chiesto alle aziende di produrre protocolli aziendali anti influenza..
ribadisco, fossi un datore di lavoro che rischia il penale se un dipendente si prende il covid in azienda e crepa lo imporrei...oltretutto ricordiamo il danno economico che genera un cluster in azienda: magari ti ritrovi 5-6 persone a casa in quarantena obbligatoria, sanificazione dei reparti etc....

Vogli dire uno è libero di non vaccinarsi ma trovo giusto il datore di lavoro sia autorizzato, se vuole, a licenziare uno che si presenta a lavoro senza vaccino esponendo tutti i colleghi al rischio di contagio


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Luglio 2021)

piu che il green pass serve che sia vaccinato l'85% degli italiani con doppia dose, il green pass è solo un tamponare l'emorragia (con dubbi risultati visto lo storico dell'estero)


----------

